# Merged: Battie for Gooden/Varejão/Hunter



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Battie for Gooden/Varejão/Hunter*



> The Orlando Magic have agreed to trade power forward Drew Gooden, Steven Hunter and the rights to second-round draft pick Anderson Varejao of Brazil to the Cleveland Cavaliers for center/forward Tony Battie.
> 
> Hunter, a free agent, had to be signed to a new contract before the deal becomes official later today.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It would appear that Cleveland made out like bandits.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> It would appear that Cleveland made out like bandits.


I would have to agree with you. :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, it seems that there is some future draft picks involved in the trade too.



> According to NBA sources, the Cavaliers have traded veteran forward Tony Battie and future draft picks to the Orlando Magic for forwards Drew Gooden, Steven Hunter and Anderson Varejao. The trade is expected to become official later today.


[Link]


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> It would appear that Cleveland made out like bandits.


That's an understatement. I would've said Battie for Gooden was a big thumbs up for Cleveland, but getting Varejao and Hunter as well? I really can't believe this was the best Orlando could get for that package. Oh well, it works for you guys.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Paxson just saved his job...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Paxson just saved his job...


I don't think that Paxsons job was ever at risk. It was Gund that insisted that they release Boozer, from what I understand Paxson was telling him how big a risk it was.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I don't get it I keep reading other threads looking for a link to the "real" trade.

This doesn't make any sense. The trade of young potential stars/contributers for a journey man backup is the kind of deal you would expect from a team thats making a playoff run, not one that just traded their franchise player and drafted a highschooler.

I've heard the Varajeo is staying overseas this year, which means that Orlando didn't even save any money by including him, he was only a second rounder anyway!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Gooden could be a good fit for this team, there wasn't a better situation for him in the NBA. Varejao is a great pickup that can play some backup and develop with the team. Hunter is a solid backup that should steal minutes from Diop. Go CAVS!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm not sold on Drew Gooden, in fact I don't like him at all, but just the sheer numbers of getting 3 young forwards in exchange for 1 old one is impressive. If Varejao turns out to be a good player, it's a total steal.

Eric Snow makes up for losing the veteran presence of Battie.

I hope Gooden is better than I think he is. He needs a lot of coaching.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Orlando will also get 2 second round picks.

Cavaliers get Drew Gooden from Magic


----------



## RJ (Jun 16, 2004)

WOW, just got back from the gym and saw the deal ...
that was pretty impressive, hopefully Pax didn't give up too much in draft picks ....
Cavs are pretty good contenders in the East now
I can see Gooden pulling out 15 and 9, and i don't think his D is all that bad, he just got messed up last year


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Rape!

Battie only has one inch on Gooden, and is injury prone. Gooden is young, and athletic and capable of shooting 3's. Gooden put up way better than Battie ever did in his first 2 seasons. Last season his production regressed a bit since he had to come off the bench to back up howard, but looking at his stats, 11.6 and 6.5 is hardly unproductive.

Gooden has become extremely underrated. This is a guy who came in 3rd/4th for ROY and a guy who put up better Stats than Boozer in his rookie season. Who knows what kind of player he would have developed into had he got to start last year?

This is the perfect trade for Gooden and the Cavs. They found someone who can(at the very worst) fill Boozer's shoes, if not surpass him.


----------



## Seiklis (May 28, 2003)

Great trade, far above what I ever thought, Paxson could pull off, Gooden, Hunter and my personal favorite , "Crazy Bob" Varejão.

Hopefully Silas will be able to mold Gooden into something, as well as Crazy Bob


----------



## osballa50 (Jun 28, 2004)

Great pickup for us... we should be able to run on people... Cept for Z.. why cant 7'3 goofy white guys run fast?


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Who do you think will be first off the bench behind Ilgauskas, Hunter or Diop? Maybe this trade makes Diop expendable.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I love this trade..... and i think the cavs just saved themselves right here. They upgraded with Snow over Ollie and then also upgrading with the trade of Sasha from bobcats and draft pick of luke jackson.

Of course we down grade from losing boozer but not as much from this trade we just pulled off. And this give Diop alittle more time to get his sh!t together...

Nice move paxson....

Got me loving cleveland cavs all over again........


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice moves by paxson - has made the team better , with more Usefull players.

btw - varejau is gonna be a nice surprise imo , if not this season than in 2 years imo.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought Varejao was working on a buyout of his contract to come over, and Orlando didn't want two rookie forwards playing? Wow.. they must have a lot of faith in Howard producing this year.

This is a great deal for Cleveland, Gooden isn't as good as Boozer on the blocks, but he gives a ton of effort. Hopefully he can get back to how he played in the 2002-03 playoffs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KARMA:yes: 

You guys deserved a break..i am happy for you.I have no idea how you ever swung that trade or what Orlando was thinking,but props to paxson..



> why cant 7'3 goofy white guys run fast?


LMAO!!!!

i m dying to hear the punchline


----------



## osballa50 (Jun 28, 2004)

i wish i had one........ :sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> why cant 7'3 goofy white guys run fast?


You said it... He's 7'3 and is white! :grinning: 

The cavs probably had the best deal of the offseason! I mean... giving up an undersized center with injury prone (Battie was really a C) and two 2nd rounders (Which will suck since next drafts will be weak) and receiving a young PF with talent, a veteran C(Maybe to try to teach something to Diop, but he sure looks to stupid to learn!) and THE draft steal Varejao(PF or SF) was brilliant!
All Hail Paxton... ok that was too much...  

I hope Cavs keep Varejao in the roster!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I really like this deal, but let's temper that with the fact that I thought JR Bremer was going to do big things after the Cavs picked him up last summer.

I like Varejao quite a bit, and Gooden has all the talent you could want. Hunter is probably gonna do nothing, but he's not a bad throw in.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the deal too... but it is not a strong defensive line-up, that's for sure. Once they get all on the same page (and Clev does have a lot of roster turnover!), they will be tough to stop on the scoring side. We surely do have some depth now.... Silas (as the roster is right now, which is not guaranteed) has a solid 10 man rotation:

Z, Gooden, Luke, LbJ, McInnis,

with the 2nd unit

Hunter, Diop ( or maybe Lonnie Jones), Sasha, Wagner, Snow.

By the way, does anyone else find it coincidental that we pick up Snow, who played very well besides an undersized SG in Philly in Allen Iverson.... who many compared Wagner with? If anyone can match up in a backcourt well with Wagner, it's gotta be Snow!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm calling it first. I see Gooden getting similar, if not better stats than Boozer. I'll go with.. 14/12, around there.

Really, this kid is talented.. now if he only learns how to pass out of the post without wasting the entire shotclock.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Drew Gooden will be a force for your team. I look forward to see how he will do. Personally, the magic was stuipd to get rid of Drew. I would start him over Howard, but of coruse I have a problem with HS players except Lebron adn KG who was both ready for the big time. 

Two knacks I do not like about Gooden. One he shoots too much from the outside, if he can cut down on that, play inside more,a nd hit the occasional 3 right on.

The other is coaching. He had a prob at Kansas, but Roy put him in his place. 

On a side note, you can tell I like Drew from my avitor. I had the same one since his draft.


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Dont get excited about Hunter....the Magic GM thinks we will waive him as he was just there to make the deal work...

I lost the link, but its on the Magic official site somewehere.


----------



## thefuture2 (May 2, 2004)

only one thing to say...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm excited most about Varejao. I think he was vastly underrated by draft types. He's going to be sensational. I like his game. He's probably my favorite Brazillian player, him and Nene.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Cavs get Gooden!*

Cavs just traded their 2007 and 2005 second rounders and Tony battie for Gooden, Anderson V, and Steven Hunter.

Its a shame we lost Battie, i think he was one of the main reasons we were winning, his ability to post a double double off the bench and play good defense will really hurt us.

Gooden has got so much potential, but he brings what we already have, im happy that we plugged up the 4 spot with some youth, but Batties defense will be sorely missed. I hope Anderson can provide some rebounding off the bench for us.

link


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I bet Silas is upset about losing Battie, even in exchange for three younger players. Getting both Gooden and Varejao for Battie is a steal. The Cavs are set everywhere except backup center, apparently. I guess they don't like Hunter or Diop to back up Z.

This is a more athletic team than they finished with last season, and more offensively talented. The Cavs lost a lot of athleticism last season when they traded away Davis and Miles, even though those were good trades. But now they've got their athleticism back. The fast breaks are going to be really exciting with McInnis, Jackson, James, and Varejao on the court at the same time.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good Job!

I think we will be expecting a deal soon to trade away Wagner.


----------



## Harro5 (Nov 1, 2003)

LeBron and Boozer could have been HUGE, but this deal now at least stops them from slipping back into the bottom five in the league. I like the look of this starting lineup now. 

Z and Gooden can both rebound and score, plus they are decent enough post defenders for the East, even with Shaq there now. LeBron now has complete unquestionable control of this team, and he should become the best player in the League within two years. Watch out MJ, your pedastal is shaking just a little . 

Snow and McInnis might be able to show Wagner how to run the point, cos kid's gotta realise he ain't getting off that bench unless he leaves or works out how to play the 1, and in my opinion, Cleveland is the place to be in the East - only Houston offers more potential in the future.

This trade ensures the Cavs have a playoff chance, cos they'll be better than the Bucks and the Knicks this year, and sets them up for the next few years. But they really do need someone to stand up and be the Pippen to Cleveland's Jordan.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

This trade has saved cleveland. Gooden is a player who can become a star and he has a chance in cleveland to prove himself.
Im really happy with the cavs offseason now, if Luke jackson is a solid player then the cavs are going to finish high in the east next season.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It seems that the Cavs will waive Hunter:



> To get the deal done, the Cavaliers had to arrange a sign-and-trade deal with the 7-foot Hunter, who was a free agent. A first-round draft pick in 2001, Hunter has been disappointing, averaging just 3.5 points and 2.5 rebounds in three seasons. To satisfy rules, the Cavaliers had to give Hunter a three-year contract. But his future is very uncertain, and Paxson said he isn't sure where he fits in the Cavaliers' plan.
> 
> ``I believe (the Cavaliers) are going to waive Steven,'' Weisbrod said.
> 
> If so, the Cavaliers are looking at cutting him a hefty check. Hunter's agent, Mark Bartelstein, didn't return a phone message Friday night.


[Link]


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

you cleveland fans dont realize that you guys lost battie...some of you guys say he's a old veteran ??? ...the guy is only 28... and has great defense......and you guys are exiceted about gettin drew gooden? ..a ballhog..mixed up head...and an extremely overrated varejao...........i honestly think the magic got the better part of this deal


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> you cleveland fans dont realize that you guys lost battie...some of you guys say he's a old veteran ??? ...the guy is only 28... and has great defense......


Battie has bad knees and cannot play heavy minutes, hence his health makes him seem "old" despite his age. In other words, while Battie is only 28 years old, his body has racked up damage and is more torn than a normal 28 year-old would be.



> and you guys are exiceted about gettin drew gooden?


Sure. 



> ..a ballhog..mixed up head


Maybe some of McInnis', Snow's and James' unselfishness will wear off on Gooden. Drew is in a good situation for himself and won't have to sweat things and try too hard. He'll get regular time and will be at his natural position as a starter.



> honestly think the magic got the better part of this deal


We must agree to disagree here.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> ....i honestly think the magic got the better part of this deal


sure. suit yourself.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

we'll see when the season starts ..who got the better part of this deal


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Gooden is only 22, and I think he will thrive off of LeBron. Well he better cuz he is on my fantasy team! Great Trade.


----------

